# hair colored and cut



## melprof

I'll be moving to Maadi to teach at AUC in August, and wonder if anyone can recommend a reliable place to have short, fine, brown hair with pale blond highlights done? I've had trouble overseas getting my particular type of hair done right--the hairdresser really has to know fine European hair with a tough hair cuticle--and have had the best luck in the past with Dutch and UK professionals (besides my US guy). It's a chick thing but bad hair days stink!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I cant recommend anyone in Maadi but there is sure to be someone, I lived in Egypt for many years and my Egyptian hairdresser always gave me a great cut, I had my hair cut in Jeddah by and American and could have cried and my Egyptian hairdresser asked me who had made such a mess of it, don´t rule out an Egyptian for a foreign hairdresser.


----------



## Horus

Daaahling bad hair days for men suck as well..

Hair cuts in Egypt (from my male perspective) seem to be of a very high standard and rival any UK high street

As a male expect to pay no more than 50 - 100 LE for hair cut (where they take the time) and something you don't get in the UK...threading of facial hair, eyebrows, ear plucking and stubble shaping / trimming / shaving

These Egyptian guys..I give them 10/10 for amazing work,


----------



## aykalam

melprof said:


> I'll be moving to Maadi to teach at AUC in August, and wonder if anyone can recommend a reliable place to have short, fine, brown hair with pale blond highlights done? I've had trouble overseas getting my particular type of hair done right--the hairdresser really has to know fine European hair with a tough hair cuticle--and have had the best luck in the past with Dutch and UK professionals (besides my US guy). It's a chick thing but bad hair days stink!


Hi Mel

There's a German hairdresser in Maadi, Heidi, she is in Sakanat Maadi, on road 9, after McDonald you go straight and u will see on the left side an orange villa, thats her salon. 

I have not tried her but many expats go to her salon.


----------



## melprof

Thank you, all! Horus, you are so right. I'm passing the info along to my husband, who is vain about his full head of hair at age 63! And thank you for the specific recommendation, Aykalam.


----------



## tt05

melprof said:


> I'll be moving to Maadi to teach at AUC in August, and wonder if anyone can recommend a reliable place to have short, fine, brown hair with pale blond highlights done? I've had trouble overseas getting my particular type of hair done right--the hairdresser really has to know fine European hair with a tough hair cuticle--and have had the best luck in the past with Dutch and UK professionals (besides my US guy). It's a chick thing but bad hair days stink!


A lot of expat women go to Charlie or Adib at Les Elites. I've been to both and they're both great. They don't use foil for highlights, so dont freak out when you see them using this black paddle looking thing.

Les Elites is 31a, road 250 ph# 0225198683


----------



## iCaesar

Horus said:


> As a male expect to pay no more than 50 - 100 LE for hair cut (where they take the time) and something you don't get in the UK...threading of facial hair, eyebrows, ear plucking and stubble shaping / trimming / shaving
> 
> These Egyptian guys..I give them 10/10 for amazing work,


I give them 15Le for a military style haircut


----------



## Lanason

There is a great place at the Meeting Point - near AUC and Futures university - called elainas.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## melprof

*Fantastic help*

I will pass by and see her soon. Thanks!


aykalam said:


> Hi Mel
> 
> There's a German hairdresser in Maadi, Heidi, she is in Sakanat Maadi, on road 9, after McDonald you go straight and u will see on the left side an orange villa, thats her salon.
> 
> I have not tried her but many expats go to her salon.


----------



## stephimido

I am moving to Egypt, next June  Now I am trying to learn how to highlight my own hair...


----------

